# XXL - XiaoXiao Education



## Joe Blow (26 March 2010)

XiaoXiao Education Limited (XXL) is a provider of pre-school education services. It is the holding company for XiaoXiao China which comprises 9 kindergartens and an art training school. The company is listed on the ASX with its assets primarily located in China.

XXL was established in 1996 and is focused on childhood education. It has a portfolio of pre-schools and is developing as a private education group in the premium education market.

*Sector:* Consumer Discretionary
*Shares on Issue:* 40,000,000 
*Current Market Capitalisation:* $7,600,000
*Website:* http://en.xiaoxiao.com.au


----------



## knightofsx33 (31 March 2010)

seems like a very good speculative buy however i looked at the financial report and the profit margin is very low and also the revenue is also very low comparing to the market capital. I understand that China needs a lot more of these kind of institutions however this one seems very inefficient can you give me an explanation? I did not look thoroughly through the financial report so I might of missd something. 

Greatly appreciated


----------



## Pallen (1 April 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> XiaoXiao Education Limited (XXL) is a provider of pre-school education services. It is the holding company for XiaoXiao China which comprises 9 kindergartens and an art training school. The company is listed on the ASX with its assets primarily located in China.
> 
> XXL was established in 1996 and is focused on childhood education. It has a portfolio of pre-schools and is developing as a private education group in the premium education market.
> 
> ...




Joe, where did you find the shares on issue?

I might be looking at the figures incorrectly but isnt it closer to 120 000 000 on issue?


----------



## Joe Blow (1 April 2010)

Pallen said:


> Joe, where did you find the shares on issue?




From the SMH website: http://markets.smh.com.au/apps/qt/q...ains=0&section=summary&sortBy=0&submit=Search



Pallen said:


> might be looking at the figures incorrectly but isnt it closer to 120 000 000 on issue?




40,000,000 shares @0.21 = $8,400,000.

Price was $0.19 when I first posted the thread. 40,000,000 shares @0.19 = $7,600,000


----------



## Pallen (1 April 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> From the SMH website: http://markets.smh.com.au/apps/qt/q...ains=0&section=summary&sortBy=0&submit=Search





 Looking at the prospectus the shares on issue actually total 160 200 000 giving the company an implied market capitalisation of ~ $34 000 000.

CEO has 120 000 000 shares in her pocket.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 April 2010)

Pallen said:


> Looking at the prospectus the shares on issue actually total 160 200 000 giving the company an implied market capitalisation of ~ $34 000 000.
> 
> CEO has 120 000 000 shares in her pocket.




It appears that you're right, although these shares are held in escrow until 18/01/2012.

Not sure why SMH hasn't listed them or factored them into their market cap. calculations.

Apologies for the error.


----------

